# Recurve setup



## Wjackson11x (Aug 5, 2012)

Wanting to get into bowfishing and need some advice on bow  setup.  It's an old Bear recurve, 40#, with a stabilizer mount on front and shooting off the shelf.   What would be the best setup?  Can I shoot off the shelf?  Just looking for the best/safest setup.  I was looking at the Muzzy extreme kit, but i can't use the rest on this particular bow.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Aug 5, 2012)

I have tried several rests and I prefer shooting off the shelf. I have a Pearson flame hunter recurve and love it. just buy a reel seat and a reel, spool it with 200lbs fast flight and shoot some fish.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 7, 2012)

Get you an old school setup. it will work just fine.


----------



## Hard Core (Aug 7, 2012)

Thats the right track. You can't go wrong with Muzzy anything. The spinner will do everything from shad to gator gar.


----------



## sleeze (Aug 8, 2012)

http://cajunarchery.shptron.com/pro...utm_campaign=googleshopping&os=googleshopping

Love my cajun extreme rest. Cheap and reliable. arrow will stay on the rest while swinging the bow around. Fast and easy load up.


----------

